# Billing 0147T and 0151T



## lucymoon (Aug 27, 2008)

We are getting our CCTA program going, can anyone tells me how you set your fees for those Category III codes that have not been give reimbursement rates by CMS? Are the charges handled differently by commercial insurances? Thanks


----------

